# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: Collings MT2 Cremona Sunburst Finish Giveaway

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...inish-Giveaway

----------

Denman John, 

Ken Carroll

----------


## J.C. Bryant

Great Mandolin!!

----------


## Demetrius

Beautiful!

----------


## Hillsdale Leroy

Wow!  Killer Mando!

----------


## David Kennedy

I'll even pay the shipping to Australia. My dream mandolin.

----------


## Paul Statman

Oh, yeah - that'll do!

----------


## dang

Now that’s a giveaway!!!  Just the vintage-style case would be amazing, but an MT2!?!

----------


## LadysSolo

It will look great next to my honey amber Collings MT!   :Grin:

----------


## Dave Sheets

Dang!  Now there's a giveaway.

----------


## Mike Black

I like how the drawing is on Jethro Burn's birthday!   :Smile:

----------


## mgap

Beautiful mandolins and cases

----------


## gilduane

Nice mandolin they can put my name on it

----------


## Eric Hanson

A Beautiful Instrument! A hopeful for anyone to win. I would gladly welcome it into my home.

----------


## Zach Wilson

Neato!

----------


## William Smith

I must say she's a looker! I'll let ya know how she sounds when I win her!

----------


## OneChordTrick

Very nice! Sorry everyone but that has my name on it!

----------


## kybred

What a beauty! Hats off to Collings for the giveaway!!

----------


## otto

> What a beauty! Hats off to Collings for the giveaway!!


beautiful ! :Smile:

----------


## sportsnapper

Great - and really good it's open to all countries!

----------


## Carleton Page

So beautiful!I miss having a Collings!

----------


## Buskerville.net

woot woot, good stuff

----------


## Bob Buckingham

That certainly is one mighty fine mandolin and great specifications!

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I want.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Simply stunning.

----------


## BLB

Beautiful Mando!

----------


## FPhil

Well...

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Lots of folks will register, only one will win.

But... brace for impact. There are two more high end mandolins coming up as giveaways in the next 2-3 months, and a smokin' hot Schertler amp (our opinion) and possibly other stuff. It's a brisk schedule of giveaways, easily the best ever.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## MandoBoris

*sob* 
I love this place.

----------


## HonketyHank

Wow. Just wow.

----------


## Kevin Stueve

> Neato!


I don't think winners of  previous mandolin give aways, no matter the source, should be eligible  :Wink:

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

What would I do with another mandolin?

----------


## LadysSolo

> What would I do with another mandolin?


Play it, of course!  If you win it and don't want it you can send it to me - I'll even pay the postage!  LOL!!

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## MikeZito

I will let all of you know how nice it plays and sounds, after they ship it to me . . . . .

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## soliver

Oooooooh... me want!

----------


## James Miller

<3 those tiger stripes on the back! That's one sexy (untouchable) mandolin.  :Cool: 

Think of all the heads turning when strumming/picking that beast, and I am missing an F holed mandolin. Should send that over to Idaho. /hint

----------


## Posterboy

Simply beautiful

----------


## HonketyHank

All you guys out there drooling all over your screens: Look again. It's an f-holer. You don't want no f-holer. Wait for the MT2O giveaway. Don't be entering this giveaway. No sense in it. And worksmanship? Shoot, look at the back of that thing; if that isn't the sloppiest looking paint job - they couldn't even get the paint on evenly. And heck, the neck is worse.

I'll save you guys from having to look at that ugly thing every day. Just wait for the next giveaway. Don't enter this one.

 :Grin:

----------

Bill Kammerzell, 

soliver

----------


## SMH

Wow

----------


## Seamus B

Lovely mandolin!

----------


## Miltown

> Lots of folks will register, only one will win.
> .


Okay, I'm trying to figure my odds. I wonder how many people are likely to enter?  :Smile:

----------


## hobotom

That's a purty one!

----------


## Azathothery

[Heavy breathing]

----------


## belorsch

That would be a wonderful upgrade. What are the rules? One entry per day? Per household?

----------


## Tergal

She's a hottie !!

----------


## DaveMorehouse

Count me in.

----------


## Gene Summers

What a nice mandolin! Ready and waiting..... ;-)

----------


## monradon

My son would love this !!

----------


## LadysSolo

Again, people, don't bother. It's coming to my house to keep my MT company......

----------


## HonketyHank

Hey, Ladys, you know you don't really want it. It's coming my way anyway. I just got this feeling.

----------


## Jimmy Kittle

Beautiful!!!!!

----------


## Deacon Blue

I want!

----------


## Andy Boden

Thanks for the giveaway - just let me know when you need my postal address for delivery

----------


## giannisgrass

If i win i will be the second person in Greece to have a really super bluegrass mandolin! Next is to buy Jack Tottle's book & practice.BEST FORUM EVER! Thanks.

----------


## Mtl Seán

Must sound great!

----------


## Timbofood

I’m in, I need something to kick the interest I playing again!
It’s 7:30, did I win? I’m on Eastern time oops, sorry. Just anxious!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Registration is now open.

----------


## belorsch

Hmm, only the winner will be notified. I guess that means we shouldn’t gloat er.. um I mean celebrate in the cafe if we win  :Smile:

----------


## Timbofood

I forgot you were on CST not EST, just anxious, so, did I win :Grin:

----------


## Miltown

If I win, I'll sell all my current mandolins, and never want for another mandolin as long as I live. I promise.

Hmm, I should see if that works on my wife for simply going out and buying a Collings after this contest is over.  :Wink:

----------


## HonketyHank

> If I win, I'll sell all my current mandolins, and never want for another mandolin as long as I live. I promise.
> 
> Hmm, I should see if that works on my wife for simply going out and buying a Collings after this contest is over.


You best keep one hand behind your back with fingers crossed when you say that. And maybe turn up the TV real loud and switch on the vacuum cleaner, blender, and garbage disposal.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

An FYI. We just crossed 6K folks that have registered, non-duplicates and traffic is still buzzing.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Registration has ended.

We are in the process of selecting and contacting the single winning entry out of well over 13,000 that entered.

And if you aren't a winner, don't fret (pun intended) as we have THREE more really cool giveaways coming in the next few months. Two of them are for red hot new mandolins.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Russ Donahue

I am standing by, waiting for the good news!

----------


## soliver

Anyone know who won yet?

----------


## HonketyHank

I am turning blue. Gonna have to take a breath sometime soon.

----------


## Kevin Stueve

still isn't me

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Kyle L. in Nebraska (we think, from the IP address) was selected as the winning entry but we need to get in touch first before it becomes official. Awaiting his reply.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I just spoke with Kyle. 

email addresses and names don't always give off accurate information so was surprised to learn two things about him:

He is not in Nebraska, which was what I thought the IP gave off, he's actually in California not far from where the Grass Valley Bluegrass festival is located which he has attended in the past. Second surprise: he's 16 years old, has been playing mandolin for awhile and has a web site devoted to his music. He's pretty serious about this it appears.

He was pretty flipped out about it, and who wouldn't be? Said he didn't mind us sharing his web site. Congrats, Kyle!

----------

bruce.b, 

George R. Lane, 

jasona, 

jdchapman, 

Jesse Kinman, 

pheffernan, 

Pittsburgh Bill, 

vetus scotia

----------


## Russ Donahue

Congratulations Kyle!

----------

derbex

----------


## Sherry Cadenhead

Kyle, I can't think of anyone in (on?) the Cafe I'd rather have won this beautiful instrument.  (Well, me, maybe.)  Bonus:  you 'll have many more years to enjoy it than most of the rest of us.

I look forward to checking out your music.  Please post vids of playing with the new Collings.

----------


## Luna Pick

This is great, surprises all around. Congratulations Kyle!

----------


## Zach Wilson

Right on!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Sounds like the Collings will be in good hands. and glad it's coming to my home state. Congrats Kyle!

----------


## HonketyHank

I guess finishing up at tied for second place isn't a terrible result. Just gotta move up one slot for the next drawing.

----------

colorado_al, 

jdchapman, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## pops1

I like all of us was hoping I would win, but...... a 16 year old GREAT. Nothing better than our youth playing acoustic instruments and carrying the tradition on.     CONGRATULATIONS KYLE.

----------

Charles E., 

chasray, 

Mandolincelli, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## George R. Lane

I watched a couple of the videos and now I know it is going to someone who will do it justice. Congratulations Kyle and let her sing.

----------


## MikeZito

EXCELLENT news . . . .

----------


## MissingString

This is fantastic, congrats Kyle - hope you enjoy for many years to come. Thanks also to Mandolin Cafe and Collings, that’s one heck of a give away. #unboxingvideo

Just checked out Kyle’s website. He’s the real deal. Something is seriously right in the world today. Great news!

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Couldn't think of a better winner! Go Kyle go!

----------


## Northwest Steve

Awesome that it is going to some one who could use it and probably could not afford it. Congrats and play the heck out of that thing.

----------


## colorado_al

Congratulations Kyle! Looking forward to hearing it on your next album! Great that it is going to an up-and-coming artist, and not an old man like me.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Congratulations Kyle, and kudos on the great website and the album! Looking forward to hearing more from you!

----------


## Denman John

Congratulations Kyle!  That will go nicely with your new Gibson.  I know you'll put it to good use!

----------


## soliver

Congrats to Kyle!... looks like Im gonna hav tonchecknout tht link above!!!

----------


## LadysSolo

If it couldn't be me I'm glad it's going to go to someone who can enjoy it for many years. Enjoy, and play it in good health!

----------


## jasona

I look forward to hearing you on that mandolin Kyle! Congrats!

----------


## Kyle J Ledson

Thank you everyone! I’m so excited to play this thing!

----------


## clem

SO xlnt all the way 'round...Collings are such great folks, Mandolin Cafe is such great on-line community and resource and Kyle will have a lifetime to spread the joy of mandolin music, community and the never ending quest for excellence. KUDOS to all involved.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Just checked out Kyle's site.  Very impressive.  That MT is going to get played a lot, methinks...

Congrats Kyle!

----------


## abmatt

Well, that is just great news. Couldn't have ended better. Now we just need to see some video!

----------


## Timbofood

Cool!

----------


## wannabemusician

This would make me feel like a pro.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Here's what a happy winner of our Collings Giveaway looks like, below. Kyle is fierce on mandolin! There's a video somewhere of him sitting in with Yonder Mountain String Band and apparently he hangs out with them enough to get one of them to back him up. He's got chops!

This from Kyle just now:

The MT2 arrived safely on Friday. Luckily, my Dad kept it hidden for 24 hours so I wouldn’t go crazy waiting out the stabilization time. It is absolutely amazing.  Love at first sight. I can never thank you guys enough- what a dream come true!

We recorded a video of the unboxing and also got to play a quick fiddle tune with Ben Kaufmann from Yonder Mountain String Band. (Ben played along on his Collings guitar!) So we’ll be putting the final touches on that and I’ll post it to my YouTube page and send you guys a link.

----------

Denman John, 

Kevin Winn, 

Northwest Steve, 

Paul Statman, 

Rosemary Philips, 

trodgers

----------


## Bob Clark

I really like that this one went to a young, rising star.  I hope this is a real boost to your career whatever your aspirations may be, and that it carries you far.  I am sure you will really enjoy it!  Thanks again to the Cafe and this great sponsor for the fun we have all had watching this drawing.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Eric Hanson

+1
Congrats on being selected! We will look forward to your opening video, and the spntanious playing that ensued.
Play on, Kyle! Play on!

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Great! Let the young ones have good instruments. Looking forward to the video.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Glad it went to someone who will use it and really benefit from it!

Daniel

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Check this out. The video of Kyle unpacking and test driving his new Collings mandolin.

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Alfons, 

belorsch, 

Bob Clark, 

Clement Barrera-Ng, 

derbex, 

Gary Leonard, 

geechee, 

gschmidt, 

Kevin Winn, 

Luna Pick, 

Mark Gunter, 

Northwest Steve, 

Paul Statman, 

Robert Mitchell, 

Rosemary Philips, 

sgarrity, 

tkdboyd

----------


## Lane Pryce

Best unboxing yet! Lp

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## BrianWilliam

Well done!  Enjoy it Kyle!

----------


## Luna Pick

Fabulous, two thumbs up. And kudos to the photographer and creative director: nice work.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Good to see it went into a pair of hands that can make it sound so good.

----------


## Bob Clark

Seeing that great video put a larger smile on my face than winning it myself would have done.  I am so glad this talented young artist won it.  I am sure we will be hearing more from Kyle. :Grin:

----------


## biologyprof

Big congratulations to you Kyle. You really show what that Collings can do.  That’s a great unboxing video. Thanks for that. I wish you many years of happy picking with your new mandolin. 
Greg

----------


## Cheryl Watson

That was great.  Congrats Kyle, you deserve that mandolin!

----------


## giannisgrass

Bravo Kyle! Nice playing on Cuckoo's Nest.It reminds me Sam Bush solo on John Hartford's version of mid 70's with words on Flying Fish.

----------


## JLedson

Id love to share with you all, 18yo Kyle just released his second album, Left It All Behind. On the record, Kyle plays all guitar and mandolin parts himself. And all mandolin parts were played on his Collings MT2. He loves that instrument and you can hear, we got great tone out of it in the studio. Please check out his album and let us know what you think. Id like to post an amazing review of the record below..


http://smarturl.it/o3wffh

----------

Northwest Steve

----------


## JLedson

Kyle Ledson  Left it All Behind
Review by Tyler Blue
January 30, 2021

You know that feeling where music completely sweeps you away from reality? Time ceases to exist, the worries of the world evaporate, and you just want to drive with no destination. It keeps happening to me every time I listen to Kyle Ledsons new album, Left it All Behind. The songs visit me in my dreams and then dance through my head immediately upon waking. That says something, doesnt it? Theres more going on here than meets the ear. What were talking about is an instant classic which should answer any question about whos the hottest new star in the bluegrass universe.

Technically Ledson isnt exactly a new thing. He released his debut album  Crooked Mandolin  in 2016. Hes appeared onstage with a wide array of well-respected bands. Now at the ripe old age of 18, the kid has become a man and is clearly ready to enter the big leagues. Is it uncommon to possess this sort of talent on mandolin and flatpicking guitar at his age? Extremely so. Pair that with heartfelt, wide-ranging vocal abilities and hes catapulted even further into rarified air. However, the element that gets me the most excited is his songwriting prowess. As you listen to the 12 tracks on the album, it is stupefying that he wrote all but three of them.

The list of people who have written heavy weight material before the age of 18 is a short one.  Its not so easy to write convincingly about that which you have not yet experienced. Its doubtful Ledson has actually done much running from the law, dealt with too much heartache or worn out his hands working at the factory. His unwavering sincerity makes us believe hes lived the equivalent of several lifetimes. These songs leap off the ledge with the urgency of this moment while seeming chiseled in stone with timeless resonance. They follow the textbook of classic songwriting while injecting a soulfulness which cant be taught.

It helps that hes going to battle here with a squad of players who couldnt be more up to the task. Almost every track features different groupings of all-star personnel and the chemistry is off the charts. That wouldnt count for so much if it wasnt matched by the production. His old pal Nat Keefe of Hot Buttered Rum was the lead producer with Ledson also sharing credit. The real wizardry came through the engineering and mixing from Oz Fritz (Tom Waits, Oysterhead) and Danielle Goldsmith. Listen to this in your car, your house or especially on headphones and the attention to detail is vibrantly illuminated. They were able to capture that thing so many artists strive to achieve: an album which taps into the energy of a live performance coupled with the lush, full-bodied elegance of the studio.

Left it All Behind harkens to that vintage record experience where you want to hear it start to finish because its one quintessential journey. Appear is a mystical entry point, opening a clearing in the forest where tales of past, present and fantasy are about to entwine together. The fluidity of Ledsons guitar and interplay with the banjo of Peter Domenici (The Good Bad) is disarming right off the bat. He sings, Im a traveler taking on the world. I wont prove nothing til I get out there and be heard. The guy has a firm grasp of the situation.

Ben Kaufmanns upright bass (Yonder Mountain String Band) graces seven of these tracks and youll rarely hear the majesty of this instrument recorded more beautifully. His nimble, low-end manipulations are a key undercurrent in the outlaw saga The Bend. Ledson and Domenici join in escalating the action until it rapidly builds to a boil and our protagonist plunges into the Ohio River. Yes, the imagery is rich and relatable. A couple songs later these three are joined by fiddle player Zebulon Bowles for a rapid-fire romp through Wait Until the Sun Comes Out. This caps off one of the most blistering first halves of an album anyone could aspire to.

Rewind back to track three  No Footprints - and we find ourselves navigating a more exotic, seductive mood. The curtain is pulled back by a high-pitched mandolin riffing on a jazzy lick reminiscent of David Grisman. Then an ethereal pedal steel melts through the fog and we realize were in unicorn country. Thats where the distinctive handiwork of Dan Lebo Lebowitz tends to reside. Whoatheres drums too? Yes, thats Ezra Lipp bringing the heat along with bassist Steve Adams (all three are members of ALO). Together with Ledson they launch into the stratosphere both on this song and Meant to Be (the latter sans Lebo). Both epitomize Ledsons extraordinarily advanced development as a songwriter and arranger. These are deep concepts hes exploring. Things that could make people feel less alone. Most importantly, these songs are bursting with emotion. You cant help but care.

The B side of the album, so to speak, shifts gears where you might think for a second that its venturing into cliché bluegrass territory. Think again! Its just Ledson and his pickers paying tribute to the giants who walked before them while emblazoning their names in the book. Nothing is capable of being average with this personnel and production. Also, the commitment to top shelf vocals is not lost for a second. This is especially true on He Aint Coming Home which benefits from Keefes harmonies. Its followed up by Off the Rails  an endearing bluegrass song of the hard luck variety which sees Bowles swinging mightily. The ALO guys return for the gorgeous Better Day with Lebos pedal steel once again traversing the angelic realm.

Arriving at the ascending chord progression of Left it All Behind, we can tell this is going to be epic. I said goodbye yesterday, but yesterday was in another life. I dont know how Ledson digs to this place within himself, but its downright haunting. When its time for the mando solo, hes instantly on the attack. Kaufmann is there thundering through the clouds with Domenicis banjo showering down like splintering rain. As they push the jam to the brink, you can sideslip into the multiverse where the same moment is happening in a club, surrounded by ecstatic fans. By the time many musicians finally put out an album, theyre ready to move on to the next thing. With a foundation as solid as this one, he definitely wont be leaving it all behind.

----------


## robhanesworth

Wonderful looking mandolin. It would be an awesome upgrade from mine.

----------

